# thinkin about getting a dove...



## DianeM (Feb 1, 2002)

Hi everybody









Today I went to the pet store just to kill some time and ended up talking to the employees, who told me about a dove they have. I've been thinking about getting a bird for quite some time, but was not even aware until today that people kept doves as pets. The girl at the pet store told me several things: a) Doves rarely bite, and when they do they aren't capable of inflicting the kind of damage parrots can, b) They're generally mellow, affectionate pets, and c) Their poop is harder and therefore not as messy as parrots'. These all made me want to do some investigating. First, are the above statements basically true? And... (yes I feel stupid)... are doves and pigeons really the same thing?

Now, more questions for ya:
1) I started poking around on the internet and read that you need a special permit in order to keep domestic doves... how do I know whether or not this dove is foreign, or is it safe to just assume that it is?

2) It seems that a lot of people let their doves/pigeons outside to fly around a bit... don't they ever just decide not to come back? Do you only let certain kinds out to fly around, or will any kind recognize your house as its home?

3) Are doves required to have leg bands when they're sold? I believe that that's the case with parrots...? I could be wrong.

4) I am a college student and end up moving more often than I'd like. Would this traumatize a dove?

5) If I buy just the one dove, would he/she be happy as an only pet?

6) I think the last question is housing... I can't currently afford a cage as large as I'd like - are there any cheaper alternatives a dove could happily live in while I save up the money (aside from the obvious, a smaller cage







)?

Sorry to ask so many questions all at once, but if everything I'm hearing and reading is true, this sounds like the perfect bird for me. On the other hand, I wouldn't want to buy it and find out I didn't do enough research. Thanks in advance for your help!

Diane


----------



## indie backroll (Aug 3, 2001)

Diane, First off I am not an expert with doves and I dont even think I'm an expert with pigeons yet but I am working on it. 
I have seen doves at pet stores before and was amazed at the price that they were selling it at, I couldnt beleive that they charge so much I think it was like 40 or 50 dollars for a diamond dove. Dealing mainly with Birmingham Roller pigeons I have seen them sold for anywhere between $5 and $25 but never at a pet store.
all this information is coming from a pigeon background so bear with me.
I have heard that doves and pigeons are considered the same thing (scientificly).
Doves like pigeons are a comunal animal so if you dont have a mate for it then you must become its partner for it to be "truly" happy, you will become family to this dove and it will love you as though you are its family.
If a dove bites you I can garantee that it wont hurt a bit, my pigeons are alway bitting at me, I actually have one that grabs hold of some skin on my hand and shakes it around like a dog but it doesnt hurt at all, its kinda funny actually.
I'm not sure about having a permit to own a dove but there is probably someone here that knows for certain. I dont have a permit for my pigeons and I have about 20 of them that I let fly almost every other day.
About letting them out to fly: I'm not sure about how well doves home I have never heard of people letting doves out to fly freely.
I dont think there would be a problem with moving alot as long as you are still family to it.
regarding housing, you may want to wait till someone else responds I know there ar some people here that deal with doves and they could actually give you more info on the subject but I hope that this gives you a start with your research. 
~Brian


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

Hi Diane, and thanks for comming here, you'll find a lot of great people. I'm not an expert either, but did keep a flock of doves for a while. 

First off, I'm not sure about the permits. I do believe, however, that you may need one too keep wild doves, such as mourning doves. I think tame doves are probably an excpetion, thought not sure. I kept mine for a while, and never have had any permits to do so. Many of the towns around here don't permit the keeping of pigeons, either. Mine doesn't. Most of the time, people look the other way, unless there are complaints. I don't think anyone would hassle you over 1 dove, but if you wanted to keep, say, 100, then you might run into a problem, lol. 

Tame doves and pigeons are considered the same thing sometimes, but there are diffrences. Doves are smaller, slower, and coo diffrently. But, they are very similar to pigeons. 

A tame dove wouldn't last long in the outdoors, and I woulnd't recommend flying them. They're slow, and easy for cats, dogs, hawks to catch. The pigeons you see outdoors are likely breeds like rollers or homers, pigeons that are bred for flying ability and preformance. 

Not sure on the leg band requirement. Personally, I don't mind if my birds aren't banded, but bands are usually required for shows or competition. If you're just wanting a pet, it shouldn't matter. 

Also, on just keeping one, it could happen, but unless it had lots of attention from you, it may not be as happy. They tend to coo more in pairs, and one cage can keep two comfortably. I would recommend getting a pair, if possible, and you could allow them to breed if you like, or remove the eggs as they were laid. Your pair would sing, esp. the male, more than a solitary bird. 

As for housing, consider putting togeather your own cage. Chicken wire is pretty cheap, and you a dove cage doesn't have to be all that sturdy, as they're not heavy. As long as other pets, such as cats, aren't a problem, you could build a small cage out of chicken wire and maybe some scrap lumber, if it was available to you. I've also seen a large box turned on it's side work for a temporary setup, as long as something like newspaper was used for a bottom material. 

one last thing, are you thinking of a white dove, or a ringneck?? The care is the same, but some think the ringnecks are prettier. If you have any questions or would like some pictures of doves, email me, I have some of the kit I used to keep. Thanks, and good luck!!! Dave

------------------
David and Kellie Dittmaier
Haven's Loft
www.geocities.com/havensloft


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Diane and welcome to our group!

Doves, like pigeons, make wonderful pet birds. As the guys have told you, a single dove will do very well if you can spend a good deal of time with it. Otherwise, you need a second dove as a companion. Should you decide to get a second bird, you need to think about getting a same sex companion unless you are capable of handling dove "birth control". They are prolific, and you being a college student probably don't need to be in the dove "business". 

Unless the pet store where you encountered the dove is breaking the law big time (meaning they have a state/federally protected bird), there is no permit required. Most likely the bird is a ringneck dove, and you definitely do not need a permit to own this type of bird. What does the bird look like? If it is white, then it is definitely a domestic ringneck dove. These doves do come in other colors, so coloration is not the only determining factor.

As to caging, as long as the bird has a perch, food and water containers, and enough room to fully extend and flap the wings without hitting them on the cage, the cage is big enough. Obviously, bigger is better but a cage of approx 2 feet wide by 2 feet high by 2.5-3 feet long is more than adequate for a dove. Many dove fanciers keep their breeding pairs in smaller cages than this. 

Doves are very gentle and mellow creatures. If you are at all "taken" with this bird, then by all means, buy it and give it a good home. You will not be sorry.

Doves cannot be allowed to fly free ... they will be picked off by a predator very quickly and should be carefully guarded against even your beloved dog or cat. They are not known for their great intellect and do not have the instincts or physical attributes of a pigeon.

For more information than you could possibly want about doves, please visit the following URL:
http://www.concannon.net/wilmer 

Please let us know what you decide, and again welcome!

Terry Whatley


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, Diane:

I've heard it said that pigeons are doves on steriods!

Actually, they are all "columbiformes", the family of pigeons and doves. So, yes, they're the same thing, in the sense that Budgies and Senegals are both the same thing--they are of the parrot family. But appearances aside, the temperament between the two is like night and day, believe me! We have both. 

Of course, there are always anomalies...

Judy and I keep Diamond Doves--the tiniest of doves. They are sweet, pretty, and make a pleasant sound.

And then there is Bernie, our rehabbed male pigeon. Bernie suffers from an excess of personality. And with a street value of virtually zero, he is far and away our favorite bird. It is no contest. Bernie Rules! He is the only bird out of twenty not to be caged in our home. We use a lot of kleenex... Oh, in his case, it's true about the droppings.

Our very own Terri has a very sassy Ring Neck Dove named Lovey. When last I heard, Lovey holds her own against Dinky, Terri's rescued feral pigeon, very well indeed. And the Dinkster is no slouch!

Again, there are always anomalies. Bernie and Lovey are two examples. 

Pics of Dinky, Lovey and Bernie are up on the Member's Gallery of this website.

Welcome aboard!

--Ray


----------



## Darrell (Feb 3, 2002)

Diane, I have Diamond, White and Ringneck doves. The diamonds are the least messy. They are wilder than the white or ringneck and seem to be harder to raise. You can tame the white or ringneck just by handling it, feeding it bread, etc. Some breeders keep the birds in a 2x2x2.I keep mine outside and the large birds, white and ringnecks can withstand colder weather than the diamonds without any problems. You can buy the wild bird mix at Walmart for $5 for 25lbs. This seems too work fine.I'll add a quality bird mix and grit also. If you have any questions just email me and I will answer any question I can. Good luck with your bird if you buy it, Darrell


----------



## critterlover2 (Jan 15, 2001)

Hi Diane,

Well seems everyone has given you alot of good advice on getting a dove
 






All the ins and outs. I just wanted to share some personal info on my Lovey.

Ray is right in that I have a RN dove and I wouldn't trade her for the world! She is incredible sweet and loving. I found her sitting in the driveway of a mortuary, of all places. She wouldn't move and I was afraid of scaring her off but she just sat their looking at me. It was in the dead of summer so I kind of figured she was pretty thirsty. She made no move as I picked her up and we became best pals ever since.

She thinks she a big bad bird. She kicks Dinky's hind end and Dinky is at least twice her size!

Since she has free reign over the house she feels she is entitled to everything and anything she wants, and deservedly so, she gets it
















She makes beautiful sounds, her giggles and coos are so sweet. When she's not setting on eggs she hitches a ride on my head or shoulder everywhere I go and loves to preen my hair and give kissy-kisses.

I don't know if this is the personality of all RN doves, but then Lovey is one of a kind in my heart.

Good luck to you, and keep us posted on your decision!









Best to you,
Terri


----------



## DianeM (Feb 1, 2002)

Well, I went ahead and bought him. His name is Skippy. He's in a makeshift cage in the living room. He's really cute, but even when I open up the cage he's not very curious to come out and explore, which I guess is probably because he's only been there a couple of days. The only thing I'm worried about is if he never becomes friendly... I don't want to scare him by trying to handle him too much. On the other hand, if I just let him do his own thing and wait for him to want to hang out with me and explore the house and whatnot, that might never happen, right? How should I handle this?

Thanks for all the advice, guys









Diane

[This message has been edited by DianeM (edited February 26, 2002).]


----------



## DianeM (Feb 1, 2002)

Well, I went ahead and bought him (and he is a ringneck, by the way). His name is Skippy. He's in a makeshift cage in the living room. He's really cute, but even when I open up the cage he's not very curious to come out and explore, which I guess is probably because he's only been there a couple of days. The only thing I'm worried about is if he never becomes friendly... I don't want to scare him by trying to handle him too much. On the other hand, if I just let him do his own thing and wait for him to want to hang out with me and explore the house and whatnot, that might never happen, right? How should I handle this?

Thanks for all the advice, guys









Diane


----------



## Darrell (Feb 3, 2002)

Diane, just let the bird get settled in and give him a treat. Mine love bread. When they see bread they are flying against the wire on the door of the cage. They cant wait. They will sit in my hand and eat the bread and I really dont pet or handle the birds. My Ringneck will let me rub him while he's eating. Keep us posted on how he's doing. Good luck, Darrell


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Diane,

Congratulations on your new family member! Skippy is no doubt a bit disoriented with all the changes in his little life in the past few days and will need some time to get used to you and his new surroundings. It sounds like you are approaching things correctly by not forcing your attentions on the bird and giving it time to adjust and explore on its own. I suspect that in a short while Skippy will become much more willing to have you pay attention to him and will eventually reciprocate your love and care.

After a couple more days, you might want to offer some special treats in a small container outside Skippy's cage to see if he will come out and get a little snack. Once Skippy is willing to do this, you can offer him treats from your hand. All this will take some time, but the rewards will be well worth your time and patience.

Please keep us posted!

Terry Whatley


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, Diane:

Good advice all around, and your instincts are right. These creatures are very sensitive, emotional and affectionate--ever hear the term, "Lovey Dovey?"









In addition to treats, turn down the TV and use a gentle, happy tone. These critters love praise! Often, a wing will twitch and you will notice a very deliberate blink and nod of the head. If you keep praising, you may notice a cooing or deep moaning begin...

At this point, you can usually reach into the cage and rub the bird gently, back and forth on the head with a finger.

This works with pigeons and I've seen it done with Ring Neck Doves too. Diamond Doves are a little twitchy for this...

After bonding with the bird in the comfort of "his" home, he should eventually venture out into your shared world.

After that, there's usually no turning back! You will have a real buddy there! 

In fact, the "Skipster" will likely be into everything, so make sure nothing's cooking on the stove top, the oven's closed, and check doors before closing them, if he's out and about. Keep outside doors & windows closed and toilet seats down. They have a knack for showing up where you least need or want them!

I've recently had a breakthrough with our feral hen, Cosmo, as she now snuggles before bedtime (provided I dislocate my shoulder and do this praising & stroaking in HER space!







) Prior to this, she preferred not to be handled. Now she spends lots of time close to me and readily explores the house!

By contrast, our male pigeon, Bernie, has always been a Snuggle Bunny. And he took over the house in no time flat!

They are as much individuals as the rest of us...

Darrell, if I somehow missed offering you a warm welcome, please let me do so now! Welcome to Pigeons.com!









--Ray


----------



## queenbee (Dec 14, 2001)

Diane, How are things going with Skip?


----------



## DianeM (Feb 1, 2002)

For the most part Skippy is doing well. I took him on a trip to my boyfriend's parents' house, and they completely fell in love with him. Beth (my boyfriend's mother) would stand there and coo at him for hours... every once in awhile Skippy would actually chime in too. I've tried since and he won't coo for me... but I feel silly standing there trying to coo anyways.

I am a little concerned about him though... there have been a few times that I've seen Skippy actually go up and peck at his own poop. Is this normal, or some sign that he's not getting everything he needs in his diet? Right now he's eating finch seed - that's what he's been eating his whole life, apparently - plus rice and bread and eggs and... well basically anything that I make for myself that is okay for him to eat. Any thoughts?


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Is he getting grit too?

--Ray


----------



## DianeM (Feb 1, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

For what it's worth, I recommend getting two white Fantails to start. If they are not expensive and can be hand tamed. Mine hatched two cute baby Fantails that are now youngsters and I can tell you they are ADORABLE. They love to fly on me, sit on my shoulder and take treats from me. They are very easy to take care of.

Once tame, Fantails tend to be calm and like to hang close to their roosts if you keep them indoors. They are less likely to explore and get into things around your house.

Doves can be tamed but from what I've heard they are not as easy to tame. But if you like decorative pets they seem to do well in an aviary size enclosure (indoors or outdoors). If you keep them indoors be forewarned: Dust will be your lifelong companion. That goes for any dove or pigeon species.

d.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by DianeM:
> *Right now he's eating finch seed - that's what he's been eating his whole life, apparently - plus rice and bread and eggs and... well basically anything that I make for myself that is okay for him to eat. Any thoughts?*


Most major pet stores will sell a "dove mix" that contains the exact diet a dove needs. I can't say for sure, but I'm reasonably certain that finch mix just doesn't quite cut it....close, but not enough.

I actually feed my ringnecks the same pellet feed that our pigeons get...but it is a tiny round pellet, not like most pigeon pellets. They look better now on this pellet than they did when I fed them dove mix.

Ringnecks (if that is what your little guy is) can be quite easily hand-tamed. I love my little guys...they sit so prettily on my hand, eating out of it...they hop right up when it's dinner time!


----------

